# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Μείωση του άγχους για τους παπαγάλους

## tasos666

https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/stress...ot-companions/


πολύ χρήσιμα από ειδικούς

----------


## Flifliki

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Έχει πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωραία θα ήταν και μία προσπάθεια μετάφρασης του κειμένου στα ελληνικά! Σε ευχαριστούμε, πολύ καλό!

----------

